# "Samsung One UI" for J5?



## simr (May 13, 2013)

The 2016 model of the Samsung J5 (which has physical touch-buttons) recently got the “Samsung One UI Home” update made available in Google Play. This will replace its TouchWiz launcher.
1) Will it slow down the phone (like system updates) since it’s primarily geared for higher end phones?
2) Will it work altogether, since the images shown in Google Play have the virtual buttons that higher end Samsung phones come with. Does that mean the launcher isn't compatible with physical buttons?


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If this is your phone
https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-J5-Smartphone-International/dp/B0147LDSG0
the problem is that it isn't sold in the US. Lots of folks who help here are located in the US so would have no experience with that model.

You might want to look over this
https://www.androidcentral.com/samsung-one-ui

Also depending where you are located
https://www.samsung.com/uk/support/model/SM-J510FZWNBTU/
https://www.samsung.com/in/support/model/SM-J510FZDUINS/
https://www.samsung.com/pk/support/model/SM-J510FZDDPAK/
https://www.samsung.com/ie/support/model/SM-J510FZWNBTU/
https://www.samsung.com/my/support/model/SM-J510GZDUXME/
https://www.samsung.com/ph/support/model/SM-J510GZWUXTC/
https://www.samsung.com/hk_en/support/model/SM-J5108ZDDTGY/


----------



## simr (May 13, 2013)

I'm in the US, and the phone has Android 7 (came with 6 and later updated to 7).


----------

